# Egg question...



## Moleman11 (Nov 20, 2004)

I have one pet pigeon(Odie) that my wife rescued about a year or so ago. She was still young then with the yellow fuzzies on her head but now is a nice looking adult bird. She is an indoor only bird who is kept in a nice big cage and comes out to fly around and visit with us in the house. Now yesterday my wife and I were a little shocked when we looked in her cage and saw one egg laying in the little nest we have for her in her cage. I didin't know that a single bird would lay eggs. My question is can I take the egg out or do I need dummy eggs or what should I do? I haven't noticed her sitting on it but then again I haven't had a lot of time to watch her either. I don't want to just take it out if it's gonna make her mad. Any help would be much appreciated.

Jay


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jay, 

Single female pigeons will lay eggs at times. It's just part of their biological processes.

You could replace the egg with a wooden egg but it doesn't matter really because this egg will be infertile anyway. She may or may not lay a second egg shortly as well. Wait until the second egg is laid and see what she does. If she wants to sit on her eggs, no harm in letting her. If she doesn't sit on them, may as well take them away


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Brad is right doves and pigeons lay 2 eggs but within 2 days apart from one another. Let her keep her eggs in the cage as long as she will lay on them great when she stops laying on them usually about 17 - 20 days later remove them, if you take them out as soon as she lays them and she wants to lay on them then she may keep laying unfertile eggs. If she lays too many egg in too short of a period then a vet told me that was bad and could hurt the mama bird, and should be givin a hormone shot to stop her from laying so much, keep alot of grit around so if she does produce some more there is less of a chance of her getting egg bound. Good Luck 

Naturegirl


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

pigeons lay one egg then lay a second egg couple days later like said above. they do not sit on the first egg until the second is laid. that way they hatch at the same time.

i would be careful about leaving the egg in there too long. as it will rott. which isnt too bad as long as it doesnt break.  

Good Luck
Symbro

ps chickens lay infertal eggs all the time. :*)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your "hen" having her first egg.

I would make sure you have some oyster shell grit on hand, as well as pigeon grit. she will need to restore her calcium reserves now that she is laying eggs.

Single hens will lay eggs from time to time, especially if they are pets. I have found that my "pet" hen will actually fall "in-love" with me or my husband and they will respond by laying eggs. 

They will either continually lay eggs or occasionaly. If she does keep on laying, allow her to keep the eggs for the time being at least that will give her a break in between. 

Also make sure her pigeon mix supplies only 11 % protein, if you have a "breeding" mix that will keep her laying continually also.


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

*Egg Question*

Hi Trees Gray! If you don't happen to read my post on Expert Advice Thread I wanted to say that your beautiful pigeon on your posts could be an identical twin to our beautiful Angel Wings. When she was standing in the sun yesterday my husband remarked that her neck looked the color of emeralds.

Angel Wings has been producing eggs as often as possible due to her association with Baby. Ha Ha! We have been replacing them with fakes. I hate this!! Should I be giving her Oyster Grit as well as the regular pigeon grit that I always have in the coop? Can you get Oyster Grit at Petsmart?
Also we get 50 lb. bags of Pigeon Feed at the feed store but Angel and Baby throw enough of it away to feed hundreds of pigeons. I have tried to watch which ones they are actually eating by standing and watching when they are eating in their aviary but it happens so fast I'm not sure what it is they are selecting but they seem to be rejecting far more than they actual like to eat? Any ideas why? I mean the sack IS labeled Pigeon Feed?? I guess they haven't read the label.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi again,


babyangelwings said:


> If you don't happen to read my post on Expert Advice Thread I wanted to say that your beautiful pigeon on your posts could be an identical twin to our beautiful Angel Wings.
> 
> *Thank you..that is Skye, my hand raised pet. He is a light color blue, like the Sky. They could be related couldn't they? Would love to see a picture of Angel Wings*
> 
> ...


*There should be a label on the bag that states how much protein is in the bag, and also a list of ingredients. Pigeons usually eat about a tablespoon in a sitting so you should not give them much more. If they only eat what they like they will not get the nutrition that the mix supplies. 

I bet a 50 lb. bag lasts you along time. I use about 2 50 lb bags per month and a half*


----------



## Moleman11 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the great info. She has layed a second egg and is sitting on them quite a bit. SHe's become quite aggressive and is really nippy when I try to pick her up or feed her. Guess she's just protecting her eggs. I'll leave them in there for 10 to 12 days then pull em. The one good thing about this is that now we know she's a hen...we were never sure before! Anyways thanks everyone!

Jay


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

*Egg Question*

Moleman my husband can identify with you. When it's time for egg switching here he get's the job. Angel huffs up as large as possible and attacks with a wing.

Trees Gray - I assume you have to have either a scanner or digital camera to post pictures here? Angel is actually gray and her neck shimmers emerald and shades of purple and violet. Still think they could be related though. How did you happen to get Skye? I loved your story on another thread about you as a child with your father's racing pigeons. Apparently you have been around pigeons all your life. I had no idea until last year what we had been missing. We are retired now and if anyone had told me I would ever have pigeons, I would so not have believed it! 

With two birds we go through a 50LB. bag around every month and a half I think. When I read your post I got really worried and we went and got the birds out to see if they are looking malnourished. They are just throwing seeds right and left. As far as I can tell they look very healthy. Hubbie agrees, but obviously they are taking just what they want. I'm keeping all their food dishes full at all times. Apparently that isn't right either and it's probably a miracle I haven't killed these kids yet! Don't pigeons have some knowledge that keeps them eating the right stuff??

How do I end up with such long posts?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeons know what they like and go for it. They also know how much food they need. Our aviary pigeons get about enough to last a day, then what's left is removed first thing in the norning and fresh food put down (the leftovers go to the city flocks).

As for defending eggs, Cynthia checks the eggs pretty much each day and I check em at a weekend when I'm there helping out, so they get replaced with plastic eggs. Some of the pigeons are very co-operative and make not a murmur. A few, though, are real terrors. One of them, a big white rescue named "Crystal" seems to really hate me  I only have to look at him and he puffs up and takes a swipe towards me with his beak. Checking his eggs is a painful process! Sometimes, I end up with beak marks on my hand where some of the little horrors have been attempting to 'kill' it 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

babyangelwings said:


> Trees Gray - I assume you have to have either a scanner or digital camera to post pictures here?
> 
> *I have a digital camera.
> 
> ...


*LOL..me too!*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Babyangelwings...*

Mr. Squeaks is my only pigeon and an indoor bird due to one wing partly amputated. I, too, kept his food bowl very full all the time and he would delight is slinging seeds he didn't want EVERYWHERE! I learned the error of my ways from this site and now have MUCH LESS cleanup!  

However, the "extra" seeds would go over my balcony to the grass. The wild birds were most appreciative, including a couple of pigeons. Now, they are probably wondering why their previous "feast" is now a light snack!  

Have fun and many years of pleasure from your birds!


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

*Egg Question*

Thanks Mr. Squeaks. What is your piijie's story? You have probably already posted it on this site somewhere? Anyway just wanted to say thanks for your well wishes. Is that a picture of Mr. Squeaks you have as your avatar? When our birds eat in their sun porch/aviary they throw seeds on the lawn too. We were growing some strange looking plants in the lawn this summer. Little birdies didn't come and eat though. We used to put a bird feeder in a tree during the winter but since there are Cooper's hawks here I stopped doing it. There would be a zillion birds feeding and in an instant they would all disappear. When we looked there would be a hawk sitting in the tree. Oh Nature!


----------

